#  > Unit Wise Notes for All Engineering Courses and Applications >  > Electrical Engineering Unit and Topic Wise Study Notes >  >  Fundamental of Electrical Engineering-Unit 1

## jaivinder

ELECTRICAL ENGINEERING: The typical curriculum of an undergraduate electrical engineering student includes the subjects listed in Table 1.1. Although the distinction between some of these subjects is not always clear-cut, the table is sufficiently representative to serve our purposes. The aim of this book is to introduce the non-electrical engineering student to those aspects of electrical engineering that are likely to be most relevant to his or her professional career. Virtually all of the topics of Table 1.1 will be touched on in the book, with varying degrees of emphasis. The following example illustrates the pervasive presence of electrical, electronic, and electromechanical devices and systems in a very common application: the automobile. As you read Table 1.1 Electrical through the example, it will be instructive to refer to Table 1.1.
*
Table 1.1* 

ELECTRICAL ENGINEERING 
• Circuit analysis
• Electromagnetics
• Solid-state electronics
• Electric machines
• Electric power systems
• Digital logic circuits
• Computer systems
• Communication systems
• Electro-optics
• Instrumentation systems
• Control systems 

There is an android app on this topic you can study with this app. Click and download app here: https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...ricalfirstyear





  Similar Threads: a fundamental of electrical drive book by g k dubey Electrical Machines-Unit 5 Fundamental of Electrical circuit by Alexander Sadiku- solution manual Network theroy notes - UNIT 1 CIRCUITS AND NETWORKS and UNIT 2 NETWORK THEOREMS Engineering Thermodynamics first unit two mark questions

----------

